# Dougal's First Swim



## Jon Zaremba (Jul 16, 2008)

I recently took Dougal to the bay to see if i could coax him into the water. It didn't take much effort on my part!

Here's a video of his first ever swim. I love how he dives into the sand afterwards...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He sure looks very proud of himself. Glad he got his first swim in. He did the same as Caue did trying to do crawl stroke before settling on the good old doggie paddle.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Dougal really did look like he enjoyed his first swim he went out so far,but think he enjoyed his roll in the sand just as much,bet that took some brushing out


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

You can tell he enjoys the water! And, the sand! My last golden used to do that, but she had to make sure that she rolled on whatever it was she fetched out of the water!

BTW- I love that good gaelic name- Dougal~


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Great vid!! He took to that like a duck to...water! I love the rolling afterwards, reminds me of a cerain little blonde dog sat not to far away from me!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

way to go!!!Send rolling-priceless!LOL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

he didn't take much coaxing at all... and hehehehehe... I love the dirt swimming afterwards!!!!


----------



## bluesunshine (Jun 15, 2008)

he is ADORABLE!!! How old is he? I haven't taken mine to the beach yet, hopefully she will be just like Dougla!


----------



## Jon Zaremba (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for all of the comments on the video!

Goldieluvr - Glad you like his name "Dougal". Alot of people here in the states have no idea what i'm saying when i tell them his name. His full name is actually Father Dougal McGuire of Craggy Island (from the BBC show "Father Ted"). But if i were to go around town talking to my dog, calling him Father, i think they'd lock me up!

Bluesunshine - He's 8 months old now. He has his moments of craziness, but all in all, he's rather mellow for a puppy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He looks like he had a great time in the water and sand. It cracks me up how he swims, Bama is the same way and he has done alot of swimming.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Boy did he enjoy his first swim. I love the swimming in the sand LOL Great video!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Go Dougal! Great dirty dog! I guess you'll be visiting that lake again.


----------

